# Umfrage: Welche Erweiterung gefällt Euch am Besten?



## Elenenedh (12. Februar 2009)

Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage zum vierten Geburtstag von World of Warcraft.

Worum geht's überhaupt?
Wir haben im buffed-Team nach den Vorlieben der Mitarbeiter gefragt und präsentieren sie Euch im Geburtstags-Special. Hier könnt Ihr mitmachen!


Hier wollen wir von Euch wissen, welche Erweiterung Euch besser gefällt.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Tyalra (12. Februar 2009)

Die antwort garkeine fehlt !!!...
WoW-Oldschool 4tw... add ons waren alle für die Katz ^^


----------



## Cassiopheia (12. Februar 2009)

Solospiel / Quests --> WotLK
Radinis --> BC


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (12. Februar 2009)

finde old wow am besten..


----------



## Latharíl (12. Februar 2009)

classic wow 4ever xD

bc war so...knalle bunt und..iwi..augenkrebs und so....in den zangermarschen hatte ich irgendwann kopfweh, aufer höllenfeuer saß ich teils mit sonnenbrille da....naja wotlk is wahnsinnig geil geworden..*daumen hoch*


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

WoTLK, BC war mir zu bunt.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (12. Februar 2009)

Man sollte für Classic stimmen dürfen! 
Ansonsten Wotlk, enspricht mehr dem Back 2 the roots feeling und
hat Grafisch und Quest Technisch Classic zurückgebracht, allerdings is der Content mau...


----------



## Frek01 (18. Februar 2009)

ich nehme punkt 3

[x] Gar Kein Addon - WoW Classic > all


----------



## Gwynny (27. Februar 2009)

Mir gefällt WotLK am besten. Allein die Gegenden sind herrlich und die Quests machen auch Fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## brunschi (1. März 2009)

auch für keins...
das schöne alte classic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (9. März 2009)

Ganz klar WotLK, kein Power Rangers Look sondern schön stimmig und ein bisschen düster.


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

Bc.
Weil Kara einfach > all ist


----------



## Ferdural (9. März 2009)

Unsinnige Umfrage,letztendlich kann man nicht rational bewerten welches Addon besser ist ,da zuviele Kriterien beachtet werden müssen.Außerdem-neues Addon=Verbesserungen,was logischweise dazu führt ,dass Wotlk besser sein müssten(naja blizzard hats andersrum hinbekommen)
wie auch meine Vorgänger:
Instanzen/Raids/Inhalte->BC
Grafik/Quests/blabla->Wotlk


----------



## Max der Orc (15. März 2009)

Ich fand Burning Crusade besser, an Wotlk fehlt mir einfach was


----------



## Jothann (13. Mai 2009)

Ich finde Wrath of the Lich King besser, da die Landschaften einfach genial aussehen!


----------



## Gangatwo (9. Juni 2009)

Classic > all ( nur mal vorab)

ansonsten fand ich TBC besser.
mit WotlK entfernt sich WoW einfach zu weit vom Orginal.
Allein schon der beste Komentar von Blizzard: " Wir wollen mit WotlK die Ausdauer nicht mehr so weit anheben wie wir es zu TBC gemacht haben".
Durchschnittlicher Def Tank zu 

Classic: ca. 5-5,5k HP

TBC: 14-15k HP ( Enorm angehoben)

WotlK: 25-27k HP 

Wie man sieht fast doppelt so viel wie zu BC und 5X so viel wie zu Classic. Kurze dialyse: Classic schafft man in "60" leveln mit recht guten Equip ca. 5k HP. Zu TBC ca. 15k HP (3X soviel und das im levelunterschied von 10 Level!)

Wen das so weiter geht haben def Tank's mit lvl 90 mal locker 50-55k HP. Das tut doch langsam weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber meine meinung ist eh egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerak (9. Juni 2009)

von den quest her klar warth of the lich king denoch muss ich sagen hat mir die classic welt und bc mir auch sehr gut gefallen haben in bc hatte man immer was zu tun und man hat auch sein ziel hin gearbeitet illidan in warth of the lich king sieht man arthas hinter jeder ecke.


----------



## Lanii (26. Juli 2009)

BC weil damit die Blutis und Draenei kamen ^^


----------



## Tja (11. August 2009)

Der brennende Kreuzzug.

Der Lutschkönig zerstörte für mein subjektives Empfinden WoW.


----------

